# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Artikel: Neue 100-Baht-Banknoten ab 26. Februar

## isaanfan

Ab 26.2. kommen neue 100-Baht-Banknoten in Thailand in den Verkehr. Größe und Farbgebung entsprechen den alten Scheinen, das Design ist an das der 50- und 500-Baht-Noten angepaßt.

siehe auch: http://englishnews.thaipbs.or.th/new...ation-thursday

----------


## Enrico

Hier noch ein schönes Bild wo man die Sicherheitsmerkmale schön erkennt:

----------


## schiene

Zum  60.Geburtstag der Prinzessin Sirindhorn kommt am 02.04.2015 eine weitere 100,- Bathschein raus.

----------

